# [Review] Thermalright Archon im PCGHX-Check - Thermalright's perfekter Allrounder



## xTc (14. März 2011)

*[Review] Thermalright Archon im PCGHX-Check - Thermalright's perfekter Allrounder*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​

*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Intel-Systeme*
*AMD-Systeme*

*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
*Testszenario*
*Standardlüfter*
*Referenzlüfter 120mm*
*Referenzlüfter 140mm*

*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an den Onlineshop *PC-Cooling* die mir stellvertretend für *Thermalright* ein Muster des Archon für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Zusätzlich möchte ich mich noch bei *Asus* bedanken, die mir für die Bilder und die Montage ein P7P55-M zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Neben dem HR-02 und dem Silver Arrow findet ein dritter Kühler von Thermalright den Weg ins Testlabor. Mit dem Archon bringt Thermalright einen neuen Kühler auf den Markt, der besonders durch eine Komptabilität überzeugen soll. Durch die geringe Breite soll es mit dem Thermalright Archon möglich sein, alle Speicherslot auf dem Mainboard zu nutzen. Wie der Archon leistungsmäßig abschneidet und sich in Sachen Speicher-Kompatibilität schlägt, soll der folgende Test genauer untersuchen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Zur Verpackung des Archon gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Thermalright liefert den Archon in einer umweltfreundlichen Pappverpackung aus. Die Verpackung wird einzig durch den Thermalright sowie Archon Schriftzug verziert. Weiterhin kann man der Verpackung entnehmen, für welche Sockel der Kühler geeignet ist. Auch wenn es auf der Verpackung nicht abgedruckt ist, ist der Archon zu aktuellen Sockel 1155 Systemen kompatibel. 
Mit dem Archon präsentiert Thermalright einen weiteren Kühler, der ab Werk über ein Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme verfügt. Bei früheren Kühlern war es notwendig, das Kit für AMD-Systeme optional gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis zu erwerben. So ist der Archon auch für Nutzer eines AMD-Systems interessant. Neben dem Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme ist noch ein Montage-Kit für Intel-Systeme im Lieferumfang enthalten. Durch die spezielle Verschraubung auf Intel-Systemen ist es möglich, den Anpressdruck des Kühlers manuell anzupassen. Das benötigte Werkzeug legt Thermalright bei. Neben dem Montagematerial sind noch drei Montageanleitungen sowie eine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste und vier Lüfter-Klammern enthalten. Ein TY-140 von Thermalright Lüfter runden das Paket ab.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Mit dem Archon ist Thermalright der erste Hersteller, der eine direkte Alternative zu Prolimatechs Armageddon im Angebot hat. Was bei Betrachtung des Archon‘s besonders hervorsticht, ist eine geringe Breite. Mit nur 53mm gehört der Thermalright Archon mit zu den schmalsten Kühlern am Markt. Die geringe Breite hat in der Praxis aber einen besonderen Vorteil. Gegenüber anderen Kühlern ragt der Archon seitlich nicht soweit über den Prozessorsockel hinaus und belegt keine Speicherslots. Der Archon ermöglicht es so, das System mit vier Speichermodulen zu bestücken die über hohe Heatspreader verfügen. Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit z.B. Corsair Vengeance Speichermodulen gehören so der Vergangenheit an. Da der Archon relativ dünn ist, wird die sonst fehlende Oberfläche durch die Höhe und die Länge ausgeglichen. Der Archon misst in der Breite 155mm und in der Höhe 172mm. Der Kühler ist daher speziell auf 140mm Lüfter abgestimmt.
Ein weiteres optisches Highlight was bei Betrachtung des Kühlers auffällt, ist das stufenartige Design der Kühllamellen. Diese sind wie Treppenstufen angeordnet und steigen von der Mitte aus nach Außen in leichten Stufen an. Neben dem Stufenmuster fällt auch noch die Form ins Auge. In der Mitte sind die Lamellen schmaler und zum Rand werden sie immer breiter. Eyecatcher ist die Öffnung auf der Oberseite des Kühlers, dich sich durch alle Lamellen des Kühlers hindurchzieht. 
Damit der Archon auch mit der Abwärme aktueller Prozessoren fertig wird, stehen sechs Heatpipes zur Verfügung. Jede Heatpipe hat einen Durchmesser von 6mm und Verläuft von der einen Seite des Kühlturms in die andere. Die Abwärme wird über eine Bodenplatte aufgenommen, die die Abwärme an die Heatpipes weitergibt. Die Heatpipes haben keinen direkten Kontakt zur Oberfläche des Prozessors. Schaut man sich die Unterseite des Kühlers etwas genauer an, fällt auf, dass nicht alle Heatpipes direkt Kontakt zu den Lamellen haben. Die ersten Lamellen verfügen über größere Aussparungen und nehmen an dieser Stelle noch keine Abwärme der Heatpipe auf. Durch diese Technik wird die Abwärme des Prozessors besser und gleichmäßiger an den Kühlkörper verteilt.
Bei der Verarbeitung des Archons leistet Thermalright wieder erstklassige Arbeit. Der Kühler wurde sauber verarbeitet und weist keine Mängel auf. Die einzelnen Lamellen wurden an den Enden und den Seiten sauber miteinander verbunden und wirken sehr hochwertig. Gleiches gilt für die Heatpipes. Diese ragen nur minimal auf der Oberseite des Kühlers heraus und wurden gleichmäßig zusammengepresst. Thermalright verzichtet im Gegensatz wie viele andere Hersteller auf Schutzkappen und belässt die Heatpipe-Enden so wie sie sind. Abschließend noch ein paar Impressionen zum Thermalright Archon…​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Thermalright Archon angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Der Archon von Thermalright kommt aufgrund der schmalen Bauform inklusive montiertem Lüfter  auf ein Gewicht  956 Gramm. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes sowie der Bodenplatte und den Lamellen (Aluminium) zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen sechs Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Erfreulicherweise legt Thermalright dem Archon auch ab Werk ein Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme bei. Der Archon ist daher auch ohne Zusatzkosten für Besitzer von AMD-Systemen interessant. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.​


Spoiler



Der Thermalright Archon wird auf diversen Testseiten im In- und Ausland als der derzeit beste CPU Kühler geführt. Das hervorragende Verhältnis zwischen Kühlleistung (gerade auch mit LowSpeed Fans) und Lautstärke, macht den Archon zur ersten Wahl aller Anwender, die eine herausragende Perforamnce bei geringstmöglicher Geräuschentwicklung wünschen.

An CPU Kühler werden hohe Anforderungen gestellt, wenn es darum geht, das letzte Quäntchen Leistung zu erzielen. Von dem früheren Design, basierend auf 80 mm Lüftern, haben sich die Hersteller längst verabschiedet - 120 oder gar 140 mm sind heute das Maß der Dinge. Ein Problem hierbei ist die richtige Gestaltung des Kühlkörpers, denn oftmals streicht ein großer Teil der Luft nutzlos an dem Kühlkörper vorbei. Eine merklich verbesserte Reduzierung der CPU-Temperatur ist so nicht möglich. Die nächste Hürde stellen die angrenzenden Speicherbänke dar, denn allzu voluminöse Kühlkörper in Kombination mit 140 mm Lüftern stehen dem Wunsch der Anwender nach maximaler Speicherbestückung deutlich entgegen. Insbesondere bei höheren Speicherkühlern kommt es so häufig zu Inkompatibilitäten.

Thermalright - "The Ultimate Cooling Solutions" wäre nicht der führende Hersteller unter den High-End Anbietern, wenn man sich damit begnügen würde, einen größeren Lüfter wenig sinnvoll auf einem eher ungeeigneten Kühlkörper zu montieren. Und so löste man mit dem ausgeklügelten Design des neuen High-End Kühlers schließlich gleichsam elegant und effektiv beide Problemstellungen:

Die effektive Kühlfläche des Kühlers mit den Abmessungen 150 x 125 mm gewährleistet, dass der Luftstrom sowohl von 120 als auch von 140 mm Lüftern annähernd vollständig durch die Kühlfinnen geleitet und so das Maximum an Kühlwirkung erreicht wird. Dies trifft insbesondere für den mitgelieferten TY 140 Lüfter zu, aber auch die meisten konventionellen 120 und 140 mm Lüfter lassen sich problemlos mit dem Archon kombinieren. Die relativ geringe Tiefe von 55 mm garantiert, dass auch hochstehende Ram-Module problemlos verwendet werden können - ganz gleich ob 4 oder 6 Steckplätze vorhanden sind. Ganz nebenbei ergibt sich durch das neue Design eine weit überdurchschnittliche Kühlperformance, die dem Archon unter den weltweiten führenden Modellen einen Spitzenplatz sichert.

Ein weitere bahnbrechende Innovation - insbesondere für Intel Besitzer - stellt das das speziell für die neuesten Thermalright Kühler entwickelte Montagesystem das. Das patentierte Befestigungskit erlaubt eine perfekte Anpassung des Anpressdrucks auf aktuellen Intel Boards. Das "Pressure Vault Bracket" erlaubt die Variation des Anpressdrucks zwischen 40 und 70 lbs. Insbesondere in Hinblick auf die aktuellen Sechs-Kern Prozessoren stellt diese Möglichkeit eine richtungweisende Neuheit dar. Auch hier zeigt sich, dass Thermalright keine Möglichkeit der Optimierung ungenutzt lässt um so das bestmögliche an Performance zu erreichen.

Zusätzlich ermöglicht das System eine kinderleichte Montage des Kühlers, insbesondere bei Intel-Systemen: Das Multi Support Backplate für LGA 775/1366/1156 wird zunächst mit dem "Anchoring Bracket Mount" (einer Art Rahmen) und dem Mainboard verschraubt. Nachdem der Kühler aufgesetzt wurde, wird dieser mit der im Anpressdruck variierbaren "Mounting Plate" befestigt. Der Anpressdruck kann anschließend mit einem beiliegenden Vielzahnschlüssel stufenlos justiert werden. Eine animierte Darstellung der Kühlermontage bietet Ihnen der Hersteller auf der Venomous - Seite.

Serienmäßig wird der Kühler zusammen mit dem temperaturgeregelten Thermalright Lüfter TY 140 ausgeliefert. Bei dem TY140 handelt es sich um einen temperaturgeregelten (PWM) Lüfter, dessen Drehzahl in Abhängigkeit von der CPU-Temperatur zwischen 900 - 1.300 U/min beträgt (Förderleistung 96 bis 125 m³/h). Durch das speziell für die neuesten Thermalright Kühler optimierte Design ist der TY 140 insbesondere auch perfekt für die Kombination mit dem Archon geeignet. Besonders hervorzuheben ist die deutlich bessere Kühlung angrenzender Mainboardkomponenten aufgrund des großen Lüfterquerschnitts. Selbst bei niedrigster Drehzahl und entsprechend niedriger Geräuschentwicklung liegt die Förderleistung deutlich über der Leistung üblicher 120 mm Axiallüfter. Für einen möglichst geräuscharmen Betrieb verfügt das Modell über sieben Lüfterblätter im speziellen „Torpedo“ Design. Zusammen mit den optimierten Flügeln und dem strömungsgünstigen Rahmendesign bewirkt dies einen besonders effektiven und gleichzeitig auch sehr leisen Luftstrom. In Kombination mit dem geräuscharmen, temperaturgeregelten Thermalright Lüfter bietet der Kühler in dieser Kombination eine weit überdurchschnittliche Kühlleistung, die ihn an die Spitze aktueller Kühlercharts katapultiert.

Serienmässig wird der Kühler mit vier 120/140 mm Lüfterklammern ausgeliefert, so dass insgesamt zwei Lüfter (120 oder 140 mm) montiert werden können. 140 mm Lüfter können mit den beiliegenden AntiVibe-Pads (35 mm) entkoppelt montiert werden (8 Stück im Lieferumfang).

Der Archon verfügt über sechs gesinterte High-End Heatpipes, um die Prozessorabwärme besonders schnell abzuleiten. In Verbindung mit dem TY 140 Lüfter werden alle aktuellen LGA 775,1156 und 1366 Intel CPUs hocheffektiv gekühlt. Unter Verwendung des mitgelieferten Thermalright AM2 Bolt-Thru Kit können auch Besitzer aktueller AMD Systeme (AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3) den Kühler ebenfalls montieren und sogar optimal ausrichten. Als einer der wenigen Kühler lässt sich der Archon über das Thermalright AMD Bracket um 90 Grad gedreht montieren (bitte beachten Sie, dass die Verwendung besonders hoher Speicherkühler aufgrund der an den AMD CPU-Sockel angrenzenden Speicherbänke einer "richtige" Ausrichtung ausschließt).

Der Kühlkörper ist hervorragend verarbeitet: auch der Archon verfügt über eine konvex geformte Auflagefläche. Diese leicht gewölbte Form bewirkt zusammen mit der riefenfreien, hochglanzpolierten Oberfläche eine weitere Optimierung der Kühlleistung. Wie bei allen Thermalright Kühlern wird auch bei dem Archon auf eine besonders leistungsfähige Heatpipe-Technologie zurückgegriffen. Die Prozessorwärme wird ohne Umwege auf die sechs, fest in die vernickelte Kupfergrundplatte integrierten Heatpipes übertragen, wodurch eine überragende Wärmeableitung gewährleistet ist. Die spezielle Form der Kühllamellen wirken einem Hitzestau zwischen den einzelnen Lamellenschichten entgegen und unterstützen somit zusätzlich die Temperatursenkung.

Im Gegensatz zu Kühlern vieler anderer Hersteller werden bei Thermalright die Kontaktstellen zwischen Kühllamellen und Heatpipes sowie Heatpipes und Grundplatte miteinander verlötet. Dieses kleine und dennoch wichtige Detail verleiht Thermalright Kühlern eine schier beispiellose Langlebigkeit mit gleichbleibender Kühlleistung. Wenn die relevanten Elemente "nur" gesteckt und nicht verlötet werden, können sich die Verbindungen aufgrund der dauerhaften Temperaturschwankungen und der unterschiedlichen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten (Kupfer - Aluminium) bereits nach relativ kurzer Zeit lösen. Ohne den direkten Kontakt zwischen Heatpipes und Kühlfinnen verliert ein Kühlkörper spürbar an Kühlleistung. Bitte achten Sie auf dieses kostenintensive Detail, wenn Sie Thermalright Kühler mit anderen Modellen vergleichen.

Abgerundet wird der Lieferumfag mit der hochwertigen Thermalright "Chill Factor III" Wärmeleitpaste.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird mir von Asus freundlicherweise ein P7P55-M (Sockel 1156) zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Montage bei anderen Intel-Systemen ist aber nahezu identisch. 
Damit die Backplate richtig mit dem Mainboard verschraubt werden kann, müssen die Schrauben in die entsprechende Position geschobene werden. Durch die beweglichen Schrauben ist es möglich, die gleiche Backplate bei allen aktuellen Intel-Systemen zu nutzen. Die Unterlegscheiben sorgen dafür, dass die Backplate keinen direkten Kontakt zum Mainboard hat. Danach lässt sich das Mainboard auf die Backplate legen und mit den vier Montageschrauben fixieren. Die Montageschrauben verfügen auf der Unterseite über eine aufgeklebte Gummierung und schützen so die Leiterbanen der Platine. Im nächsten Schritt kann die Montageplatte aufgelegt und verschraubt werden.
Sobald die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Der Archon kann je nach System entsprechend ausgerichtet werden. Sobald der Kühler durch die Verstrebung fixiert ist, kann dank der Schraube der Anpressdruck bei Bedarf erhöht werden. Im letzten Schritt wird der Lüfter montiert und angeschlossen. Das System ist danach wieder einsatzbereit und kann wieder im Gehäuse verbaut werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Der Archon ist nach dem Silver Arrow der zweite Kühler, dem ab Werk ein Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme beiliegt.  So ist es möglich, den Archon ohne entstehende Extrakosten auf AMD-Systemen zu verbauen. Bevor der Kühler allerdings verbaut werden kann, muss das standardmäßige Retention-Modul entfernt werden. Im Anschluss kann die Thermalright-Backplate angesteckt werden.
Im nächsten Schritt kann der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Nachdem die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt und der Kühler mit der Montagevorrichtung versehen wurde, kann er auf den Prozessor gesetzt werden. Danach kann der Kühler mit dem Mainboard verschraubt werden. Der der Archon relativ schmal ist, ist es im Gegensatz zum Silver Arrow wesentlich einfacher den Kühler zu verschrauben. Der beiliegende Schraubenschlüssel vereinfacht die Sache ungemein. Nachdem der Lüfter montiert und angeschlossen ist, ist die Montage des Thermalright Archon abgeschlossen und das System kann wieder im Gehäuse verstaut werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Passend zum Launch von Intels Sandy Bridge Plattform wird das Testsetup für Luftkühler überarbeitet. Der Core i7-920 muss einem neuen Core i5-2500K weichen. Damit der Prozessor die Kühler auch ordentlich fordert, wird dieser auf 4.500 MHz übertaktet. Dafür liegt eine Spannung von 1,3 Volt an. Auch wenn die 4.500 MHz mit weniger Spannung möglich wären, soll die höhere Spannung die Kühler fordern. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI P67A-C45 zum Einsatz. Da es über keine über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt, treten selbst bei großen und wuchtigen Kühlern keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Die zwei Black Sark Speichermodule von Exceleram verfügen ebenfalls über sehr kleine Heatspreader und daher auch mit keinem Kühler kollidieren. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Hawk Talon Attack von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W genutzt. Das vollständige Testsystem offen auf einem Lian Li PC-T60B Test Bench aufgebaut. Im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Gehäuse können die Temperaturen daher etwas abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und zwei Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler im direkten Vergleich schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. 
Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als 120mm Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120mm (1.500 upm @ 100%). Für die Tests mit 140mm Lüftern wurden ein/zwei Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm (1.00 upm @ 100%) verwendet. Ein weiterer Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die angegebenen Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief in etwa 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der etwas schnellere 140mm Lüfter mit 1.300 upm sorgt dafür, dass sich der Thermalright Archon im Ranking mit Originallüftern im oberen Mittelfeld einsortiert. Den anderen Testkandidaten mit zwei Lüftern hat der Archon in dieser Disziplin leistungsmäßig nichts entgegenzusetzten. Allerdings erkauft sich der Archon seine gute Kühlleistung nicht durch eine zu hohe Lautstärke. Den hausinternen (indirekten) Vorgänger, den Venomous X, kann der Archon mit Leichtigkeit hinter sich lassen. Vor allem bei geringerer Drehzahl kann der Archon den Vorteil seiner Größe ausspielen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 120mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Links Werte 1x 120mm Lüfter / Rechts Werte 2x 120mm Lüfter*

Da der Archon speziell für 140mm Lüfter entwickelt wurde, sollte er auch mit solchen verwendet werden. Mit 120mm Lüftern tut sich der Archon etwas schwer und fällt deutlich zurück. Noch deutlicher wird der Abstand bei fallender Drehzahl. Mit zwei 120mm Lüftern kann der Archon wieder etwas aufholen und sortiert sich hinter Alpenföhn‘s Matterhorn ein. Allerdings muss sich der Archon mit 120mm dem Venomous X geschlagen geben.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 140mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Links Werte 1x 140mm Lüfter / Rechts Werte 2x 140mm Lüfter*

Erst mit 140mm Lüftern kann der Archon zeigen, welches Potenzial wirklich in ihm steckt. Schon mit einem 140mm Lüfter ist der Archon leistungsfähiger auf dem Niveau wie mit  zwei 120mm Lüftern. Trotz der geringen Drehzahl von 1.000 upm muss sich der Archon bei 100% dem Armageddon von Prolimatech nur minimal geschlagen geben. Bei geringerer Drehzahl schafft es der Archon, sich aber wieder knapp am Armageddon vorbeizuschieben. Mit zwei 140mm Lüftern sortiert sich der Archon knapp hinter dem Silver Arrow und dem Super Mega ein.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen Lautstärke hinterlässt der Thermalright Archon, genau wie auch schon der Silver Arrow, einen guten Eindruck.  Mit 100% Drehzahl (1.300 upm) erzeugt der Kühler einen Schalldruck von 33,6 dB(A).  Die Lüfter werden so bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nur leicht wahrgenommen. Bei 75% Drehzahl (975 upm) erzeugt der Archon nur noch 28,3 dB(A). Bei 50% Drehzahl (650 upm) sind es nur noch 24,5 dB(A). Die beste Kombination aus Kühlleistung liegt allerdings, wie beim Silver Arrow auch, bei ca. 1.100 upm. Hier erzeugt der Thermalright Archon einen Schalldruck von 30,4 dB(A) und kühlt nur unwesentlich schlechter als bei 1.300 upm.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Mit dem Archon stellt Thermalright einen absolut gelungenen Allrounder vor, der nicht nur durch seine gute Kühlleistung überzeugen kann. Vielmehr überzeugt der Archon durch sein perfektes Gesamtpaket. Die größte Stärke des Archons ist aber seine Kompatibilität. Durch die geringe Breite ist der Kühler auch mit montiertem Lüfter extrem flach und belegt keine Speicherbänke. Diese Eigenschaft kürt den Archon als idealen Kühler für Intel Sandy Bridge Systeme. Mit dem Archon lassen sich auch Speichermodule mit höherem Heatspreader ohne Probleme nutzen.
Neben der Komptabilität kann der Archon auch mit seiner guten Leistung überzeugen. Auch wenn er leistungsmäßig etwas hinter dem Silver Arrow liegt, reicht die Kühlleistung für stark übertaktete Prozessoren locker aus. Mit nur einem 140mm Lüfter schafft es der Archon sogar sich teilweise an die Spitze zu setzten. Mit zwei 140mm Lüftern sind ihm andere Kühler allerdings überlegen. Potenzielle Interessenten sollten den Archon allerdings nur mit 140mm Lüftern betreiben. Von der Verwendung von 120mm Lüfter ist aus leistungsgründen eher abzusehen. Auch die Lautstärke geht in Ordnung. Bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nimmt man den Archon selbst bei 100% Drehzahl mit xx,x dB(A) nur minimal wahr. Der beste Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Kühlleistung liegt, wie schon beim Silver Arrow, bei 1.100 upm. Die makellose Verarbeitung und der großzügige Lieferumfang runden das Gesamtpaket ab. Einzig der Preis von 64,90 Euro ist etwas hoch. Für das Geld bekommt man z.B. schon einen Silver Arrow, der leistungsmäßig etwas besser ist.
Der Archon ist somit in meinen Augen vom Gesamtpaket her der beste Kühler im Thermalright‘s Portfolio. Der Archon von Thermalright bekommt daher mit 87,30% den „Silber Award“ verliehen. Zusätzlich verdient sich der Archon aufgrund des guten Gesamtpaketes das Prädikat „Empfehlung“​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Thermalright Archon Produktseite

*xTc Reviews bei Twitter folgen*

Thermalright Archon bei PC-Cooling​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Firefighter45 (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Archon im PCGHX-Check - Thermalright's perfekter Allrounde*

Archon vs. Armageddon, genau das was ich gesucht habe, wie immer klasse gemacht von dir.


----------



## xTc (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Archon im PCGHX-Check - Thermalright's perfekter Allrounde*



Firefighter45 schrieb:


> Archon vs. Armageddon, genau das was ich gesucht habe, wie immer klasse gemacht von dir.


 
Freut mich das dir der Test gefällt.
Beide Kühler schenken sich mit einem Lüfter ja fast nichts. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Archon im PCGHX-Check - Thermalright's perfekter Allrounde*

Wie immer ein guter Test, kann man nicht anders sagen. 

Aber die Lüfter werden ja immer hässlicher.


----------



## Re4dt (17. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Lüfter werden ja immer hässlicher.


finde ich auch :ugly;

Ansonsten einfach nur ein Top Review


----------



## Cyruz (18. März 2011)

dem stimme ich auch zu. Die Kackbraunen Noctua Lüfter gewinnen ebenfalls nicht bei "Spieglein-Spieglein"   ---- super Test


----------



## Firefighter45 (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Archon im PCGHX-Check - Thermalright's perfekter Allrounde*



xTc schrieb:


> Beide Kühler schenken sich mit einem Lüfter ja fast nichts.


 
Auch mit 2 Lüftern finde ich die Leistungsunterschiede
minimal, ich hätte damit gerechnet das der Archon „stärker“ ist.


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2011)

Klasse Test des Archon Wem der Luffi nicht gefällt, kann sich ja z.B. diesen gönnen:

Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der drückt noch ein bisschen mehr Luft durch

Gruß


----------



## elohim (18. März 2011)

schöner test!

@facehugger: der Originallüfter bringt bessere temps


----------



## xTc (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Archon im PCGHX-Check - Thermalright's perfekter Allrounde*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie immer ein guter Test, kann man nicht anders sagen.
> 
> Aber die Lüfter werden ja immer hässlicher.


 
Naja ist halt Geschmackssache.  Wenn du eh kein Seitenfenster hast, ist es doch eh egal.




facehugger schrieb:


> Klasse Test des Archon Wem der Luffi nicht gefällt, kann sich ja z.B. diesen gönnen:
> 
> Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Wie schon gesagt, ist der Lüfer etwas schlechter (300 upm weniger). Fördermenge ist nicht alles. 


Gruß


----------



## ile (31. März 2011)

Weißt du, wie viel leiser der Archon mit dem 140er-Referenzlüfter ist? Ich überlege mir nämlich, einen anderen Lüfter zu montieren, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, zumal dann der Preis auch klar höher ist.


----------



## Chris_1982 (13. April 2011)

Ich habe den Kühler mit zwei TR-TY140 Lüftern, gibt es von dem Kühler irgentwo vielleicht ein Bild im fertig montierten Zustand.

Ich weiss noch nicht wie ich die Halteklemmen befestigen muss.

Habe gerade bei PC Cooling das Bild gefunden. Weiss jetzt wie ich die Halteklemmen anbringen muss.

http://www.pc-cooling.de/popup_image2.php?file=images/products/100700540/100700540_gr.jpg


----------



## rabensang (13. April 2011)

Moin

Schöner Test, aber ich hoffe, du hast den Kühler nicht so getestet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (13. April 2011)

Nein, das sind nur "Montagefotos". 


Gruß


----------



## schachi08 (10. Mai 2011)

Zitat aus dem Testbericht: "Der Archon ermöglicht es so, das System mit vier Speichermodulen zu  bestücken die über hohe Heatspreader verfügen. Kompatibilitätsprobleme  mit z.B. Corsair Vengeance Speichermodulen gehören so der Vergangenheit  an." Zitat Ende

Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Ich habe den ARCHON auf einem ASUS P8P67 DELUXE mit 4x4 GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE RAM installiert. Den originalen 140mm THERMALRIGHT Lüfter kann man dann leider nicht mehr montieren, da der Lüfter ein wenig zu breit ist und mit dem hohen Speichermodul kollidiert. Ich habe in meiner Not daher einfach einen 120mm ENERMAX TB.SILENCE PWM Lüfter montiert und selbst der passt nicht 100%tig, da die Haltebügel des ARCHON hervorstehende Nasen haben, die mit den hohen Zacken des VENGEANCE Speichermoduls im ersten Slot zusammenstoßen. Da man den ARCHON im installierten Zustand noch etwas nach rechts und links drehen kann habe ich den Kühler so arrangiert, das die Nasen an den Haltebügeln zwischen die Zacken des Speichermoduls greifen. Ideal ist das aber nicht.

Fazit: CORSAIR VENGEANCE Speichermodule sollte man am besten nur mit Wasserkühlern wie der CORSAIR HYDRO oder ANTEC H²O Serie verwenden. Das wurde mir ausdrücklich vom Corsair Support empfohlen. Durch den absolut unsinnigen, extrem hohen Heatspreader sind Inkompatibilitäten einfach vorprogrammiert. Leider erlischt beim Entfernen des Heatspreaders die Garantie, sonst hätte ich die Dinger schon längst heruntergerissen.


----------

